# What Traynor amps are good for metal



## dmcphee07Si (Dec 20, 2008)

I am interested in geting a new tube amp and like the idea of getting a traynor. I was wondering if any of the new traynor models can do metal. I play everything but mostly metal, but i have no interest in having an amp that can only do metal. I have a boss metal zone pedal i could use to help. i would like something i could use for rock and blues too. I also like the idea of the switchable wattage levels too, what model's should i look at? I used to have a Old Traynor Bass master head with the matching 
2X15 cab, it was a work horse so i know traynor makes good stuff, i wish i never sold it for the $275 i got for it lol, looking at the ads i see now for old traynor stuff i think the guy that bought it got a good deal to say the least.

Help me out guys, to help i played a bugera 6262 and really liked it but i would really like to buy canadian made or at least USA. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

As far as I know, this one would be:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=19144

From what I have read it can do pretty much anything.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

NO MT-2! SELL IT NOW!

now that that's dealt with, the YCS100H + a boost (overdrive) pedal will get you into metal. paired with the proper cab and EQ settings and volume of course .


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Took a YCS100 for a spin yesterday at L&M, used and $800 by the way.

Budda was right in his discription of it and it was a nice amp.

Buddy said that they have a brand new model that has been upgraded with a higher gain section and other improvments. He said they will bring it in once they move out the old stock, price is arround $1100.

Bev


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

The blue 50 is great...especially with the ext cab.


----------



## dmcphee07Si (Dec 20, 2008)

Traynor has a new model that they are bringing out for $1100? is it on the website?


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

No I did not see it on the site, this was from the sales guy at L&M..He is a good guy so don't think he was full of crap..

Bev


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

it might be the remodeled YCS100H2 or whatever it's called (basically a sexier debugged? YCS100H) - along with the $150-$200 price bump that we're seeing across gear in canada.


----------

